# 2 Years since i signed up on FF !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi ladies ,
I dont know if this is the right thread for this post but i shall give it a go,
I am so sorry to be a pain in the ass   But i was just looking in my profile to see how long
I had been on this site and i just cannot believe it i joined 17/3/06 and i am going for my MRI scan on 17/3/08 is that
Weird or what mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so 2 years exactly from the date i joined i am going for my scan.
I just wanted you all to know that thanks for reading love and  to you all on your journey's.
nicky


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

on being here 2 years 
how time flies!

Feb 15th saw my 3 yr anniversary!

~dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

28th feb saw me here for 5 years !!!!
hope ur scan goes well
xxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thankyou ladies for your replies  

Lou- I want to wish you  for the 17th March here's sending you some positive vibes     My fingers are
Crossed for you both too i hope that you will get that well deserve  
I hope the dreaded  aint driving you MAD !!!   too much
Take care keep us posted love nicky xxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG ladies yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i have been here 2 years today   
Well my MRI scan is today too so hopefully   its a good sign..........
I shall defo let you all know how i get on its at 2:45pm so a pretty long wait i bet the day will drag  

 am i right in saying Lou oh please say i am right i am totally daft   when it comes to
Remembering names lol    
My fingers are crossed for you hun and i really hope that you get that well deserve   I will be thinking of you chick
Here's some positive vibes       coming your way
love nicky


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

petdowe for your MRI

 on being here 2 years 

Sadly Lou tested yesterday and was BFN 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

How did your scan go Nicky?? 

In August i'll have been here 5 years    Far too addicted i think


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Morning ,
Thankyou Dizzi Squirrel and Bekie for your  wishes it really means alot,
The scan went well i have just got to wait for my cons to get in touch  with me as the docs were all busy,
So more B****Y   waiting. The nurses seemed happy enough so hopefully its good news    
I was fine when i first went in the scan machine but the more i went in i was scared   as i really really hate closed in spaces
As i am only 5ft 2 inches short ****  lol     the whole of my body went in.
As soon as i get the results i shall defo let you all know love and   nicky xxxx

Lou- I am so sorry hun here's sending you a cyberhug   I am thinking of you too
Take care and of each other love nicky xxxx


----------

